# Inside Facebooks Blu-Ray Cold Storage Data Center



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> FOREST CITY, N.C.  The temperature remains constant as you walk through Facebooks custom data storage facility. But as you approach the back of the room, you transition from cold storage to even colder storage.
> 
> In a row of 14 racks housing square enclosures, Facebook is test-driving the future of its long-term data storage. The racks are packed with thousands upon thousands of Blu-Ray disks.
> 
> ...


More


----------

